# Still no Sept card points



## point-shy (Oct 14, 2015)

I have spoken with both Chase and AGR and they both say it is up to the other one to get the points up there. No surprise. The AGR rep yesterday told me he had gotten an email about it but was not at his usual workstation and couldn't find it.

Will keep waiting.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 14, 2015)

This situation is being discussed here.


----------



## guest (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah I've been following that one.But I don't seem to be able to reply to an ongoing topic, unless I started it.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 14, 2015)

You need to register to post in the member forums. It's free, takes 30 seconds, and makes the awful ads go away.


----------



## guest (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the offer Ryan. Simple ad blocker removes that issue. I am happy to remain a guest. If it becomes even more restrictive to do so, so be it.


----------

